
The Soul Crushing Reality of the Stay at Home Dad - breitling
http://narrative.ly/the-soul-crushing-reality-of-the-stay-at-home-dad/
======
kafkaesq
I give up -- beyond society's endorsement of the mothers's dominant caregiver
role (and a likely set of inborn traits) -- why is this child-rearing
(exclusively) considered a soul-crushing bummer for men, not for women?

Plenty of mothers flame out at some point along the job too, you know. And
when they do, the results aren't very pleasant to watch.

